# Windows 7 - Monitor Problem - 59/60Hz



## promillus (28. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Auf meinen neu aufgesetzten Windows 7 Ultimate lässt sich keine Frequenz von 60 Hz einstellen. Es springt immer wieder auf 59 Hz. Weder im System noch in der Nvidia Systemsteurung lässt sich das beheben

Das hat zur folge, das sich manche Spiele nicht starten lassen oder sich kein V-Sync aktivieren lässt.

Im Netz gibts schon ne menge solcher Threads, jedoch ohne Lösung. Vielleicht hat hier ja jemand Rat? Vielleicht gibt es auch schon Statements gegenüber PCGH?

Wie dem auch sei, ich bin offen für Ratschläge, danke.

Mein system:
Msi dka 790gx platinum
Phenom II X4 940BE
Palit 275 gtx

Liebe grüße


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. Oktober 2009)

Welche Spiele?

Habe das Problem auch aber es läuft hier alles.


----------



## promillus (28. Oktober 2009)

Bei PES 2010 kein V-Sync und BF 2 geht gar nicht. Aber in anderen Threads im Netz ist die Rede von viel mehr Spielen.


----------



## peterpan361 (28. Oktober 2009)

das problem hab ich auch
wenn man die treiber version 186.18 benutzt, dann kann man auf 60Hz stellen


----------



## Mosed (28. Oktober 2009)

ich habe zumindest das Problem, dass die Nvidia Systemsteuerung immer 59Hz anzeigt. Stelle ich auf 60hz und übernehme, macht er irgendwas, aber springt anzeigemäßig wieder auf 59hz.

stelle ich das Interpolationsverhalten auf "keine Skalierung" um, macht er auch was und springt von der Anzeige her auf "Die integrierte Skalierung der Anzeige verwenden". In spielen skaliert er dann aber trotzdem nicht. Also nur ein Anzeigefehler.


----------



## peterpan361 (28. Oktober 2009)

ich hab eine lösung mit dem 59/60 Hz problem gefunden

- Go to Nvidia Control Panel
- Go to Add resolution
- Create Custom Resolution
- Click on Timing
- Click on Manual
- Set refresh rate to 60.00 Hz
- Press Apply, and Have funnnn


----------



## promillus (28. Oktober 2009)

Also das Problem liegt wohl in Win 7 selbst, es scheint ein Rundungsfehler zu verursachen...

Denn im Panel meines LG 2443 stehen 60 Hz!

Das mit der selbsterstellten Auflösung und Frequenz funktioniert bei mir zumindest nicht.

Genauso wieder Tip, man soll einfach den Desktop auf 1024*768 und zB 75 Hz einstellen und im Spiel die beliebige Auflösung...

Das funktioniert in soweit, das ich Spiele starten kann. Aber bei PES 2010 kann ich zB trotzdem kein V-Sync einschalten...was dort echt nervt.

Selbst wenn ich über die NVidia Systemsteuerung erzwinge geht es nicht.

Ich werde es mal mit dem 186.XX Treiber versuchen.

Sollte noch jemand Tips haben, immer her damit!

Am liebsten wäre mir ja mal ein offizielles Statement!


----------



## Mosed (28. Oktober 2009)

gleiches Problem: er springt wieder auf die Standardauflösung zurück. Zumindest bei mir. Und löschen kann ich die benutzerdefinierte auch nicht mehr.

Jetzt kann ich nicht mal mehr 60Hz und 32bit gleichzeitig auswählen. ^^

Laut OSD den monitors läuft er aber mit 59,8Hz


----------



## DarkMo (28. Oktober 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/72689-nur-59hz-statt-60hz-windows7.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/74438-bildwiederholungsrate-spinnt-rum.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...mein/74459-windows-7-64bit-kleinigkeiten.html

nur als bsp. wie oft wollt ihr die selbe frage noch stellen? einfach 59hz in die sufu gehauen und ihr findet "freunde".


----------



## promillus (28. Oktober 2009)

Wobei man anmerken muss, das dieser Thread definitiv um einiges konstruktiver geführt wird und auch schon Lösungsvorschläge beeinhaltet!


----------



## DarkMo (28. Oktober 2009)

aber wäre das in den anderen nich auch möglich gewesen? ich mein ja nur, 4 threads für ein un das selbe thema innerhalb kurzer zeit - muss das wirklich sein?


----------



## promillus (28. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt schon, ich muss auch ehrlich zu geben das ich die SuFu falsch genutzt habe! Hatte das heut früh im Zug übers Handy gemacht...

Wir sollten die andern löschen, und diesen hier konstruktiv weiterführen

Mal was anderes, kann eventl das AERO was damit zu tun haben? Meiner Meinung nach bestimmt ja das AERO mehr oder wenider die Benutzeroberfläche!?

Ich kann es erst morgen Abend testen, aber ich werd AERO mal deaktivieren und dann mal schauen...


----------



## DarkMo (28. Oktober 2009)

guidoevo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat sich erledigt, ist ein Win 7 bug.
> 
> ...



hat der eine da geschrieben *schulterzuck*


----------



## promillus (29. Oktober 2009)

Sowas in der Art habe ich mir schon gedacht.

Nur wenn es bekannt ist, dann sollte es doch schon lange ein offizielles Fix geben oder!?

Sollte für Windoofmaker kein Problem sein, ein Rundungsfehler zu beheben...


----------



## peterpan361 (29. Oktober 2009)

mit dem neuen beta treiber 195.39 kann ich jetzt auf 60Hz stellen


----------

